# Silicone Dielectric Compound



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone use Dielectric grease on the pick points for their engines? Would this be helpful or hurt the contact between the wheels and the motor?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never used it, so I'd defer to anyone who has tried it. That said, I believe it would not be beneficial. Any exposed grease would be a collection point for dirt, grit, dust, etc. Clean is good, dirty is bad.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

When used on cars it helps stop corrosion from salt, dirt etc. Using it on an scale loco you run the risk of greasing the wrong part of the wheels, then the rail and then the train will get plenty of power and go nowhere fast.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's the problem with model trains----if you've got it, they'll sling it!


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

I am just trying to get my Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0 to run. When I bench test it, it runs really well. On the track it runs stops runs again stops ect. I was thinking since I used the grease maybe I am causing my problem.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Christopher said:


> I am just trying to get my Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0 to run. When I bench test it, it runs really well. On the track it runs stops runs again stops ect. I was thinking since I used the grease maybe I am causing my problem.


The tyco Chattanooga uses traction tires on the powered tender. Check that all four wheels have their tires. If they are not all there the tender may be slipping. I had that issue with my 0-8-0 Chattanooga (later model were Tyco became cheep and removed the pilot truck).


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

Traction tires all good. I can't get constant power to the motor. It runs a foot or so stops,sits a few seconds the runs again. This jusk keep repeating over and over.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Christopher said:


> Traction tires all good. I can't get constant power to the motor. It runs a foot or so stops,sits a few seconds the runs again. This jusk keep repeating over and over.


I was afraid you were going to say that. Have you taken the cover off of the tender? On mine the pinion gear (one on the motor) started to slip back and forth on the shaft. When it was meshed with the idler gear it would move, when it slid of the gear it would spin. I fixed it by placing a very small bit of solder on the end of the motor shaft to hold the pinion in place. Has been working to date.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

Motor and gear train in perfect working order.I repaired all of that. I don't have any slipage or play in my gears. I just cannot get the power to the motor. When it stops the light goes out and the smoke unit stops. Could the pickup wheels not be set far enough apart to make proper contact with the track?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Wheel gauge is not the problem. The main trouble is the engine its self. Clean everything as good as possible. When you are satisfied it is clean, clean it again. Clean the track the same. If it is brass track throw it away and get some nickle silver. I don.t know your skill level but if you are determined to get it to run you could add some wheel wipes. If it was mine I would put it in a box under mt layout and forget about it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd clean the track, too. Then, I'd clean it again..........

Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

How is the connection between the engine and the tender. If that wire is loose it could cause the loco to stop intermittently. Also look for any shorts within the engine.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to think my skill level is high. My track is nickel silver, and i am not the type to quite. I will only put it back in the box after it runs the way I want it to. Tonight I clean out all the grease and try again.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

I have not opened the engine to check the wire connection will do that tonight when I clean out the grease. The track is clean, if I wash it anymore I won't have any track left.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Get the grease out it may be conducting.

Cheeck you wires one may be on the verge of breaking.

Recheck the small gear it may spin only under a load.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Clean the track one more time with a eraser type cleaner. 

Then, get a piece of paper towel, fold it so that you can cover a small section of track. Get some light machine oil, the stuff from sewing machines or hair clippers works great. Apply some drops to the paper towel, don't FLOOD it though. Just enough to wet it down a bit. 

Holding the engine FIRMLY, place on set of wheels on the track and the others on the paper towel. Reverse the engine to got all sets of wheels.

Get another piece of paper towel and apply rubbing alcohol and repeat what you just did. That removes any residual oil and dirt. Repeat the whole process if needed.

If you need further instructions refer to the May 2009 MRR magazine, page 29.

Bob


----------

